# whats new FMA brothers?



## thekuntawman (Jun 12, 2009)

hi everybody

i been very busy with my schools and now, my new website, and new kids :wavey:

so i havent been on this boards in a long time! where is everybody? i really dont remember many of the names, but theres a lot of new members. what's bram doing now? how about doc b? i got a package (thank you very much) from stephen lamade (gonna send you a gift soon, btw). i heard from ap oweyn

i heard bart lives in the philippines now?  cool hopefully i can join him in 10 years i have a house in rizal and when i have the money i want to open a school there.

oh, i have a writer, who wants me to wait, but i am too impatient. i was going to do a book, but its now 10 years and i never got done, so we are going to put everything on a website, www.filipinofightingsecretslive.com please check it out.

also, i have am planning to open a gym in virginia, which will be philippine martial arts (me), boxing (former champion womens-lisa too fierce foster) and kung fu (former champion ron wheeler, who is leaving in two weeks for singapore for a tournament). and one in north carolina, raliegh which is jow ga and eskrima (sharif talib). my school in sacramento will graduate five guys this year, and i will begin offering katatapado by the end of the summer in both DC and sacramento.

not bragging, just keeping up with old friends!


----------



## HKphooey (Jun 12, 2009)

Welcome back!


----------



## arnisador (Jun 12, 2009)

Good luck!


----------

